# Whoa look at mrs.cranky pants!



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Cylipso has been acting very aggressive towards the cories I have in her tank! She never did this before but now she is being nippy! Is she being territority???? She does it mostly during feeding time so does she just not like them cleaning???



Kayla


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Some fish that are a little territorial, to start with get even more so when its feeding time, I think its to tell the other fish "Hey Thats MY food...back Off"*


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

She is just trying to show them who is the boss of the tank. If you had more than one female betta in the tank, they would be fighting to see who was going to be dominant female of the bunch. She does not have any other female bettas to play "queen of the hill" with so she is trying it with the cories. If she does not do more than chase them it is fine but if she gets too nippy at times OTHER than feeding you may have to make other tank arrangements as she may have aggressive tendencies that will be hard to control. The hardest betta I ever had to control was a little female. They actually are harder to tame than the males I believe. But as long as she is only acting this way at feeding times, I think JIM is perfectly correct and she is just telling them to stay away from HER food. They are little "piggies" in scales and fins. LOL.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

I think females are more stubborn also. I have a tendancy to "bond" with nw fish I get and with my male Flame I loved him at first sight and I couldnt have asked for more. Then when I got my little female Saphire she looked really sad I tried EVERYTHING I could to make her eat and make her happy and you know what? I put a mystery snail in her tank and suddenly she becomes miss personality pig! LOL!


----------

